# Pressing Transfers Outdoors, anyone??



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

SO, the only time I use transfers is at events that are typically outdoors, and let me tell yah, getting the settings right can be a real pain in the assets, if yah catch my drift. Not only does the environment (humidity/weather/temp) change, but you typically have someone watching you mess-up over and over trying to figure it all out when you fist get set up and running.

It's a real test of patience at time, that's for sure. It's definitely the most cost effective way to make/sell tees at these events, but the perfectionist in me can get,...discouraged at times going this route. I just want a nice clean smooth easy peal every time, I seem to rarely get to that stage quick enough when manning my set up. 

An I the only crazy one to work this way. Anyone else that setsup to press outdoors have any advice or tips on how to get set up and running smoothly quickly and to stay that way?


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Is your press in the sun most of the day, Heat from sun absorbed by the metal frame and heat press body might affect thermostat in press and fool it into thinking it has reached set temps. Did you build walls around the back and sides of press to avoid the wind cooling your platen while it is in the upright position. plexiglass walls work best as they allow light to shine thru so you can see what you are doing. are you using a regular electric outlet or a generator, if using generator does it give out enough wattage output to sustained the power requirements of the press? These factors can affect press performance. hope it helps.


----------



## customtshirts4u (Apr 8, 2010)

Also, is it a quality press? some cheap presses have cold spots and don't heat up the platen evenly causing part of the transfer to not press well. The most important part of your business is your heat press. a cheap press will cost you in ruined t-shirts and wasted transfers and time. I would also keep my transfers in large ziplock bags and out of the sun. Too much heat exposure to the transfers while in stock can cause the plastisol to gel up and dry which then they will not stick to garment. Also wind blown dust falling on the transfers will ruin the transfers and prevent them from sticking properly. Just some pointers to look out for.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We have many customers who are vendors at outdoor events. What is the make and model of your heat press? I would not be too concerned about the environment affecting the transfers.


----------



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I also have a question..I have the transpro heat press and would like to know what size generator will I need to power it, I'll also be running my laptop and gcc puma iii cutter.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

tyetshirt said:


> I also have a question..I have the transpro heat press and would like to know what size generator will I need to power it, I'll also be running my laptop and gcc puma iii cutter.


If trading outside you MUST use an 'inverter generator'.
If you use an ordinary 'building site' generator then there will be peaks and troughs in power output. These can eventually damage any capacitors in expensive electrical equipment, reducing their performance, or bu##ering them altogether. An inverter generator provides a even power level. They are essential for IT equipment, but also anything else not designed to be used with a generator, such as heat presses.
I have a friend who only uses the cheap Chinese cutters, when working outdoors, for this very reason. He gets through a couple a year.
Generator power is measured in 'KVA'. This is in effect the peak power of the generator. As a rule of thumb the continuous output is 10% less than the KVA. So a 2.8 KVA generator is capable of running approximately 2.5kw. However to do this you will effectively be 'ragging the arse' (technical term) out of the generator, so a KVA of 1-2kw more than you need will be better, and more fuel efficient.

The power requirements of the appliances should appear on the product somewhere. I would seriously recommend running you laptop on its batteries, if possible, on a one day show. Recharge it via your 12v socket in your vehicle, using a small inverter, on longer shows.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The TransPro uses 1200 watts. 12.5 amps


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

proworlded said:


> The TransPro uses 1200 watts. 12.5 amps


A 2KVA generator will run that ok. A cutter doesn't need much power. A laptop uses about 19watts.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

You can buy a small concession trailer to run your heat press out of. This will protect it from the environment when you are at events. I'm looking to do this very thing. I have two heat presses. A generator sitting in my kitchen, never been used, and saving up for a $7000 6x7 concession trailer to load my press in. They have a bunch of trailers on sale off eBay. 


Blood, Sweat, and Vinyl Cutters!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Even a slight breeze will cool off your platen or cause cold spots. I have to turn off all fans and keep the windows closed.


----------



## NSDdesign (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, actually this go around worked out much better. I took my better press and it seems to make all the difference. Its just a pain in the arse to take apart and lug around. I have a hotronix auto open 16x20 with the base stand I used this time.

I usually take out my HIX 600DT and it brought with it with occasional headaches. This go around I was hooked up to a power supply, but I also have a high end Honda generator I use if needed. Holding power with it isn't a problem. It always seemed to me that the elements were the issue. I guess now it was just my press choice all along.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Is that generator a inverter/sine wave generator? If not the inconsistent power output could still damage your best press. It isn't the fluctuations in power that cause the press to loose temperature, it is the permanent damage done to the electrics that are caused by those fluctuations.

To be sure, try your Hix press on your normal electricity supply - does it work ok and consistantly? If it does then all is ok, if not then I still think your generator may be at fault. Worth checking, just to be safe.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

What type of outdoor events you pressing at??


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

valleyboy_1 said:


> What type of outdoor events you pressing at??


I haven't taken my press and cutter out for about five years now - I mainly screen print and all I was doing was embellishing a pre printed garment with a name or such like. It is something that I tried for a couple of years when I first started screen printing, but found it 'distracted' from my established retail business, so I decided to keep the two businesses separate. It wasn't for me, but I can see for some it would be good.

I have been trading on outdoor events since the late 1980's. Everything from music festivals to biker events, car shows and even county fairs - about 30 weekends a year currently. 

I am on my fourth generator, having worn out two good Hondas and a no-name cheapy. During that time I have destroyed a stack of assorted electrical equipment - sound systems, lighting, TVs, one Laptop and two George Foreman grills(!). All through using week in, week out with the 'wrong' generator ( which is probably why I laboured the point before!).

The problem with non inverter generators is that whenever anything high powered kicks in, such as the thermostat on a press, or a florescent tube, the engine speeds up and there is a power spike. This is avoided with an inverter. You can get around the problem with a surge protector, but that cuts the power, which isn't helpful with a heat press.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

How do you power a heat press with an inverter? I have a brand new 3600 watts rigid generator sitting in my house ready to be used. Wouldn't I need some type of battery pack? How would I set it up on a trailer? So I'm assuming your retail business is more profitable.?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

valleyboy_1 said:


> How do you power a heat press with an inverter? I have a brand new 3600 watts rigid generator sitting in my house ready to be used. Wouldn't I need some type of battery pack? How would I set it up on a trailer? So I'm assuming your retail business is more profitable.?


An inverter generator has the inverter built in , no need for battery packs. The inverter takes the power that comes from the generator (alternator) and delivers it at a stable, regulated voltage, that is safe to use on all electrical equipment.

Most modern electrical equipment is very sensitive to the quality of the electrical supply.
A cheap, non -inverter generator is of little use for anything other than power tools and halogen lights, mainly down to the quality of the single phase alternator. Better quality generators have a three phase alternator, that is converted to a single phase supply of a more consistent voltage.

I personally wouldn't run anything other than lighting or a cheap kettle from a generator intended from a building site.

Regarding profitability, Monday to Friday there is more to be made from pulling a squeege.
From Easter to Christmas there is a good weekend living to be made on the shows, aside from that I would no longer touch retail with a ten foot pole. Printing t-shirts is too time consuming on a busy event, when there are other things to sell.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

What other things can you sell at events you serviced? Wouldn't the print method be the same??


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

valleyboy_1 said:


> What other things can you sell at events you serviced? Wouldn't the print method be the same??


On the events I now mainly sell sunglasses (very high margin) and hats, along with some seasonal lines. Because of this I can comfortably trade at a wide variety of events, a car show this week, a horse show next week. I now choose events based on their proximity to my home, rather than a target audience.

To stock a range of designs that would sell at such a diverse range of events would be nigh on impossible so, I no longer bother with a retail line of t-shirts.

I enjoy both business, but I like the variety.

Not that there isn't a good niche for event printing, it just doesn't fit in with (or need to) with my retail business.


----------

